# Devil Went to Georgia Halloween Show 2012



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Devil Went to Georgia Halloween Show 2012 (NEW VIDEO ADDED 11/28)*

Here's my newest light show this year for Devil went down to Georgia. Everything is sequenced through either Light O Rama S3 although most of the lights are DMX. The lights illuminating the house are 36W RGB floods. These bad boys ROCK.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What great toe tapping fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You captured the fast fiddle parts really well.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> You captured the fast fiddle parts really well.


Thanks, those parts took FOREVER. I HATE this song now whenever it comes on the radio


----------



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That was terrific!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Really dig the color combinations in the windows and brick, love the transitions. Live-event worthy production values...big time kudos!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. I take my hat off to such dedication for detail. Well done!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That was awesome!! Such a great idea and you did it so well!! Did your neighbors love it? I laughed when you wrote you hate this song now, but I guess thats the danger of hearing a great song over and over.

I really wish you were my neighbor so I could have seen this in person.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That was incredible! I agree with PrettyGhoul. Wish I could see it in person. ya know.. if your even in Washington...... LOL thanks for sharing.


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

pretty cool!


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Home Haunt/Light Show Walk Through*

Some people requested that I post a day-time walk-through of my home haunt and light show. Here it is. Its not very detailed but gives an idea about how certain things were done.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely amazing work on the tombstones, very impressive! Thanks for the great walk-through and "behind the scenes" info.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I much enjoyed the video with info on your set up, thanks


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just added new video


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a great light show setup. Guess I need to get into DMX light control Thank you for posting all of this.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

That looks great! Lighting is really well done! Good music choice as well!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Killer show Marsh! Those DMX lights function awesome and are synced very nicely. Great job!


----------

